# aftermarket tach install



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

how do i find a rpm wire for the aftermarket tach? i'm used to a central coil-call me dumb-also whoch wire on the o2 sensor is for a air fuel guage connection??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get a multi meter and find the alternating signal on the sensor wires. as for the tach, please do a search.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

timsyellowspecv said:


> *how do i find a rpm wire for the aftermarket tach? i'm used to a central coil-call me dumb-also whoch wire on the o2 sensor is for a air fuel guage connection?? *



your car has a tach, ricer.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: aftermarket tach install*



Lazarus_023 said:


> *your car has a tach, ricer. *


lol!



I could use an aftermarket tach myself, but, I've got some mods


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

not me..... i got a NISMO sticker and a monster tach.... all the mods ill ever need!


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: aftermarket tach install*



Lazarus_023 said:


> *your car has a tach, ricer. *


you're a jackass, an aftermarket tach is more accurate and mine has a shiftlight, it's from my old car along with the air fuel meter, i don't want to throw away a $200 tach and $80 guage, if you can't answer the question don't reply asshole, i didn't ask for your two cents so keep it


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

ok, kids, lets calm the @#@$ down now. say, "tim" do you know what honda's are? i'm sure they'll suit you just fine...ricer


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

now, i'm sorry if that was a lil harsh, but we really dont need to see another wasted, riced out, hondafied, Spec-V....oh...wait never mind....its an '04, its ugly as shit anyways... do waht you want, have you tried tapping into the stock Tach wiring?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tapping into the stock tach wiring doesn't work. he needs an autometer tach adapter.

search............


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

u guys r mean....  he asked a simple question... and there is nothing wrong with an aftermarket tach.... yah I don't have one and probably never will but everyone likes different things... If you look at my link in my signiture, you will see I spray painted my interior...... does that make me a ricer?? I know that is a ricer thing, what about my short rubber antenna?? My car is semi riced out and I'm willing to say it gets more compliments than a lot of yours(obviously not all of you). it isn't like he's putting an exhaust tip with lights in it.... or riding around with 2 black 14" rims, or putting stickers all over his car.......... ricers do pointless things, like putting a shopping cart handle on the back of their 90 mph car to help with the down force..... a tach will actually help with the light if he races.... help him run better and help him save his engine etc... ignore what these guys say about being riced...If I could help you with the install I would give you all of the pointers but I could barely put on my AC reverse indiglo guages and those r just a damn sticker.....


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

no. he's not putting an LED muffler on his car. yet. but he is installing a view-obstrcting 5 or 6" autometer tach with shift light in a car that has no need for one. if he thinks it's cool, more power to him, but i'd pawn the tach and buy something useful (like a clue...), or maybe get some mods that would actually require such an obnoxious bit of equipment...

you bracket-racing this thing, timmy? no? the factory tach is good enough. quit trying to pretend you didn't get the shaft buying that tach. get some real performance mods, or stuff that at least looks good...

oh. and dont EVER pull out in front of me and claim you "didn't see me..."


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

hey cornut, i painted my interior too but a big ol' 6' tach is definitive rice. i mean i've done ricey things, like put led's in my interior and painted select objects in the engine compartment and interior, but like you said, it looks sweet and it brings in the complements, not to mention the ladies...but i dunno how a 6 inch tach could look good, tim, some advice...dont go with the 6'er go get a A pillar mount, and slap in the air/fuel guage, oil temp and tach if you want......it'll look a hell of alot better and it will let you clearly see Lazarus's '03 spec...


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> * like put led's in my interior and painted select objects in the engine compartment and interior *


ricer


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

let's set some things staright:
#1 thanks chimmike for answering the question
#2 thanks cornut for explaining to these jackasses that need "a clue" as to what a "ricer" is-if i remember right it IS a NISSAN
#3 my name is Tim not Timmy i'm probably older than you (29 married w/2 kids)
#4 it is a 4" tach and i'm mounting it in the stupid storage well on the middle part of the dash which will not obstuct my view
#5 i will be racing it for fun and bragging rights-yes the car has a rpm guage, but does it have a shift light?-DO YOU know what a shift light is lazarus?-function not looks-i have no need for a led tip-how about some advice for you, sell off your junkyard
#6 SILVERSPEC do you know what a Chrysler Conquest TSi is? of course i know what a honduh is, if i wanted one i would have bought one, i bought a the spec v because it is the best buy out there for the price, yes i have a 04, it doesn't come pre riced out like your 03-color coordinated seats door panelss,etc, but you like that tho huh? my other car is a Conquest getting rebuilt because i threw a rod-mods include HKS exhuast,HKS racing blow off valve, HKS turbo timer type1, HKS intake, ACCEL 8mm wires,ACCEL supercoil, Dawes Manual boost controller, EIP 6puck clutch,lightened and balanced flywheel, Akimoto silicon vacuum hoses, TRUST upper strut bar, 14g upgraded turbo,NGK plugs, K&N air filter,castrol syntec oil,short shifter, TEP 274 cam,- all installed myself- i know what i'm doing....do you? i was able to smoke mustangs and camaros with my 4cyl rwd conquest, forget Hondas...


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

conquests are the shit


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

thats nice tim, why dont you take your domestic junkmetal somewhere else, this is a nissan forum. and c'mon man calm down, or are you so insecure that you must bragg to prove that you arnt "rice". i'm Asian, you think i flip out everytime some white punk comes up to me and says "@#!#ing ricer"?(and it happens almost every day), i dont exactly just suddenly just snap and start naming all the parts in my car. so c'mon man, we were only kidding, dont take things so damn seriously, stop and enjoy the finer things in life, stop and smell the roses once in a while. damn i sound like a damn monk. you can actually do some nice shit with the storage box thingy, i was thinking of sinking some gauges in the lid, and do some fiberglass shit. oh, and i have a '02 not an '03. and wwmjax, thats Fried rice, to you.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

hee hee


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

i'm asian as well silver spec, and my other car is not a domestic-it's a rebadged mitsubishi sister car to the mitsubishi starion esir- very rare fast cars that are hard to find. i listed the parts because it seems like some jerks in here assume i put things on my car for looks (i.e. "ricer") and i don't know what i'm doing or talking about ( i.e. get a clue) all those parts on my other car are for pure performance with looks as a byproduct and that i installed them myself. the japanese created all of these parts we put on our cars and all of it is rice, these a$$holes using that term should've bought a ford or chevy if they're bigots like that...i came here for help and was ridiculed instead, that is no way a board is supposed to run, we all share a passion for the same thing cars and the nissan sentra ser, come together not against each other, it seems like people thought they were in the fight room and decided to bash me for putting a 4"tach on my car, it's not like i was puttin led tip,led squirters, neon, or anything else with no performance value so chill everyone and help each other with respect and keep your opinions to yourself unless asked for it......


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

nicely put.... my bad


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

glad you got your point across timsyellowspecv  people here on nissanforums.com have some bad attitudes, i dunno why?? Yet they seem to usually be the most knowledged so I come here and ignore the bickering


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

i don't know either cornut....i only come here because it's the only site for spec vs....unless there's another i don't know about, it seems like the SE-R [email protected] is deadx(


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well, a good one is thevboard.com .... I also spend a lot of time @ http://teamshift.sytes.net if you register you can get access to all of the threads, you only get a few if you aren't logged in. I'm a member of Team SHiFT, it's a so-cal club but it's got some cool people in it for the remaining time I'm here in Cali.... but come Dec 1st I'm going to VF-143 in Oceana.... I'm gonna be suckin, you work @ the hospital there in Portsmouth?? or are you not in the military? go ahead and check out thevboard.com tho... I bounce around from one to the other... if come Dec you see my car you'll prolly know, pics are @ www.geocities.com/mrcornut/specv


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: aftermarket tach install*



timsyellowspecv said:


> *you're a jackass, an aftermarket tach is more accurate and mine has a shiftlight, it's from my old car along with the air fuel meter, i don't want to throw away a $200 tach and $80 guage, if you can't answer the question don't reply asshole, i didn't ask for your two cents so keep it *


your still a ricer..


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

nice name Sr2oFusIoN I remember back in the day when alternating letters were cool.... why do you have to talk down on somebody by calling them a ricer?? I'm a ricer.... I'm getting a CF hood.... body kit, and I have altezzas, so what? in your post, signature... and in your member info all it is is anti rice stuff, do you really have something to prove?? maybe you should have got a focus or mustang and not a nissan... cause guess what, a lot of nissan drivers do those type of things....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CorNut said:


> *nice name Sr2oFusIoN I remember back in the day when alternating letters were cool.... *



bahahahaha

OWNED


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Tim, why dont you get your hands on one a them storage bin mounts? Sr20fusion, I'll make you some rice........i got your whole bag 'O long grain Thai right here, baby!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

heh heh.... hey silvspec... you gonna be at the NISMO meet at peacock nissan on the 15th?


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: aftermarket tach install*



Sr2oFusIoN said:


> *your still a ricer.. *


 and you're still a jackass sr20fusion, 
silverspec86 maybe my yellow spec v is not gonna be yellow rice, or sweet rice, but more like minute rice--quick! thanks for coming together on this "rice" issue, it's dumb. hey cornut, i work 2 minutes from the naval hospital, i'm not military, but look me up when you get here, thanks for the site addy i'll check it out...


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

where do i get those storage bin mounts? who makes it and who carries it, i've been searching for spec v stuff with little results


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Tim, there is a post about it in the B15 Forum(this one) just look down, its posted by SentraFi. WWMJAX, thanks for letting me know ahead of time (with sarcasm)...a day in advance... where is the peacock nissan? and when is the meet? if i get you post in time i might make it, if not, let me know abou the next one more ahead of time!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

my bad.... i meant to say the 25th.... peacock nissan is off of 45 just outside of humble... right before you get to houston... so i guess its past houston and just before humble for you..... airtex exit.... its an all day event... should be some pretty fly cars there.... mainly classy nissans


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

sweet, i'm there! is there like an event invitation or ad or sumthin? and is there a map or site where i can find specific directions? i'm probly gonna go with one of my friends, sounds like fun!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wwmjax, were you in Galveston today? i saw a yellow spec-V zoom by on the opposite side of Seawall Blvd. it looked stock...


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

nope... wasn't me..... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35891 .... thats the thread.... everyone's invited


----------



## Leadfoot Moxie (Feb 16, 2004)

hey, I'm lookin for some help. I had a '95 Eagle Talon, it died on me.....learned my lesson....got a Nissan. Anyone know of a good site where you can price and buy Nismo S Tune performance parts? I'm tryin to get a bit of an edge, but I can't afford to void my warranty.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Leadfoot Moxie said:


> hey, I'm lookin for some help. I had a '95 Eagle Talon, it died on me.....learned my lesson....got a Nissan. Anyone know of a good site where you can price and buy Nismo S Tune performance parts? I'm tryin to get a bit of an edge, but I can't afford to void my warranty.


as this has everything to do with an aftermarket tach 

try a Nissan dealer..............

and read this : http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=27035


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

this went off track....


----------

